# Pant/ Jacket como



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

*Back in Black*

Funny, that I'm rocking that same pattern in s Lifty RLS...
So I'd suggest GORE-TEX®:
SPECIAL BLEND 09 Mark Pant
 

or on a budget SPECIAL BLEND Annex Pant
last years Annex Black Micro Check


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

A black jacket is a licence to rock any colour pants you wanna go with. Thats the beauty of black!

Oh apart from navy blue, that'll look shit.


----------

